# Bizarre abdominal curve (C. Humeralis)



## nzxmUyZNKEBoqN3e (Jul 25, 2020)

My wide-armed moulted 4 days ago to L7 and since then she hasn't been her usual extremely predatory/aggressive self. She has eaten 2 black soldier flies over the four day period which isn't particularly different in itself but before she would notice them and chase them around but now she has adopted a different 'wait for it' style - again, not particularly worrying in itself but contextually may be more worrying. This has extended to her being much more lethargic and inactive than before. My main cause for concern is that her abdomen has taken on a shape quite unlike anything I have seen before, being curvy at the bottom but thin at the tip. I've made extra sure to keep her away from TikTok and Youtube so it's nothing to do with being slim-thicc or twerking or anything like that! She is excreting normally as far as I can tell. Is this something I should be worried about?







Thank you very much!


----------



## nzxmUyZNKEBoqN3e (Jul 25, 2020)

Update: the curve has got even more pronounced! I'm now quite worried, although it does look like she had just eaten another fly I put in there to see if she was hungry or not. It almost looks like there is a passage of gas (?) or some form of deflation going on, as after this her abdomen reverted back to its original state.


----------



## FabioFabiatic (Jul 25, 2020)

Some type of abdominal collapse?


----------



## nzxmUyZNKEBoqN3e (Jul 25, 2020)

FabioFabiatic said:


> Some type of abdominal collapse?


That's what I suspected, but I've never seen photos of an abdominal collapse so wasn't sure. It seems to have reverted back its (still weird) state from the first photo now


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 25, 2020)

I can't see the pics.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## nzxmUyZNKEBoqN3e (Jul 25, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> I can't see the pics.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Me neither, even after reloading the page. Imgur album here!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 25, 2020)

Ok. I saw the pics. That is weird. It doesn't look too bad though. If there isn't any discoloration then I'd just keep an eye on her and not feed her until her abdomen slims. How long have you had her? 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## nzxmUyZNKEBoqN3e (Jul 25, 2020)

There's been no unusual discolouration - I've noticed more black on her abdomen but it looks to me like it's her skin and perhaps it's camouflage that I've never noticed as it is regularly spaced and symmetrical. I've had her for 3/4 months now, I got her as an L3 and she is now L7.


----------

